# sensor de movimiento



## fernandoinfo (Nov 6, 2006)

tengo que hacer un trabajo cualquiera, se me ocurrio la idea de hacer una luz con sensor de movimiento, pero comprar el sensor y conectarlo a la luz es muy básico y quiero saber como puedo hacer un sensor de movimiento casero

Ayuda pliz.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 6, 2006)

el problema es encontrar el sensor PIR el circuito tambien es muy sencillo mira el golab

http://www.glolab.com./freeinformación/información.html


----------



## fernandoinfo (Nov 6, 2006)

tiopepe cual es el sensor PIR, me gustaria que me informaciónrmaras más de lo que conoces.


----------



## juan12 (Nov 23, 2006)

Hola!
Estoy haciendo un proyecto de un detector de presencia con un PIR.
El circuito que he encontrado se compone de:
-Etapas amplificadoras de la señal recibida por el PIR
-Comparador de ventana
-Un monoestable
-y acaba con un relé.
Pues bien, quiero que la salida vaya a un micro para poder manipularla.
Al detectar el movimiento el relé se abrirá pero lo que no se es qué tipo de salida aparecerá ni cómo he de interpretarla.
Muchas gracias.


----------

